# Simple Defeet Slipstream question



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

I just purchased a pair of Defeet Slipstream shoe covers (getting ready for the cold days ahead). They look like a standard pair of socks with a much heavier/thicker bottom. You are supposed to cut a slit in the fabric to expose your cleats and pull them over your shoe. I was sitting there wondering how fast the fabric would fray at the cut and what could be done to slow that process (heat? nail polish?). But then I realized that the heel was going to wear pretty soon if I did any walking about. (Like commuters might do...) Then I wondered, in terms of heat retention, whether maybe I should just wear them as socks--getting about the same amount of wind-blocking.

So..2 questions

1. How fast do Slipstreams fray/wear-out when you use them as shoe covers?

2. Can you get the same wind-protection by wearing them as socks?

Ken


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

1) Quickly. I just use mine now for over my road shoes. My MTB shoes tore them out real quick.
2) I've used them under my shoes. OK, but not great. I prefer my Smartwool socks. I doubt I'd buy them again, but as a rule, DeFeet stuff is DeBomb.


----------

